# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - Mala škola dojenja, petak 3.5.2013. u 16.30 sati

## Indi

U petak, 3. svibnja 2013., u 16.30 sati u  prostorijama Razvojne agencija Grada Dubrovnika - DURA, 
Branitelja  Dubrovnika 15 (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton) u Dubrovniku, održat  će se radionica o dojenju.
  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice  za dojenje, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
  Početak  radionice je u 16.30 sati, a predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 
 Zbog ograničenoga broja sudionika/ca molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 31 77 086.
 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!  :Heart:  
Za više informacija posjetite nas na www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK

----------

